# Markin Rex 121



## HSC /// Knives

I could make this available for a pass around raffle....

Markin Rex 121

What I need
1) someone to handle this for me, I send them the knife first. This person coordinates all and conducts the raffle
2) 10 people at $100 each (you get to try the knife and a chance to win it)
3) payment from all up front, I want no risk in this  

reach out if interested in handling this 
comment if interested.

thanks


----------



## Chang

Raffle is still going on!! 7 spots left!!


----------



## MarcelNL

count me in, trying a REX 121 from Andrei for 100 is worth it judging the S390 petty I'm using.
Did you find someone to coordinate (not my cup of tea as my luck with couriers is extremely low at this point in time)


----------



## HSC /// Knives

MarcelNL said:


> count me in, trying a REX 121 from Andrei for 100 is worth it judging the S390 petty I'm using.
> Did you find someone to coordinate (not my cup of tea as my luck with couriers is extremely low at this point in I'm


Unfortunately not enough interest at this point. It’s still available for sale


----------



## MarcelNL

Just put me on the 'interested' backburner for the raffle if you want/can, I am not keen enough to buy as I have enough gyoto's for a homecook ;-)


----------

